# Bien positionner les airpods



## 78paul (25 Avril 2018)

Bonjour à tous,

Je possède des AirPods depuis le mois d’octobre et j’ai depuis quelques temps beaucoup de mal a bien les positionner.
En effet, si je les mets à la verticale et bien « logés » dans mes oreilles, je n’entends quasiment rien dans celui de droite. Je dois le placer correctement à l’horizontale pour entendre à peu près bien (j’entends en fait l’entrée son sortir des petits orifices du côté). Mais lairpod est souvent instable et le son se désactive car mon iPhone (8+) ne leconsidere pas comme installé.

D’autres ont-ils rencontré cette difficulté ? Problème de morphologie ou AirPod défectueux ?

Un grand merci d’avance et bonne journée à vous.


----------



## Louis-Cwlf (13 Mai 2018)

Bonsoir, j'ai des AirPods également et je ne rencontre pas ce problème néanmoins au début je les positionnais trop a la vertical comme des EarPods c'est alors que je l'ai ai positionnés comme il est indiqué sur le site Apple et depuis pu aucun problème.


----------



## 78paul (13 Mai 2018)

Je n'avais pas vu qu'il y avait des infos sur le site d'apple sur leur positionnement !
Mais je suis allé dans un Apple Store. Ils étaient encore sous garantie, on me les a changés sans aucun problème. C'est le jour et la nuit, je pense qu'il y avait bien un dysfonctionnement.


----------



## Louis-Cwlf (13 Mai 2018)

78paul a dit:


> Je n'avais pas vu qu'il y avait des infos sur le site d'apple sur leur positionnement !
> Mais je suis allé dans un Apple Store. Ils étaient encore sous garantie, on me les a changés sans aucun problème. C'est le jour et la nuit, je pense qu'il y avait bien un dysfonctionnement.


C'est bien possible, après tout avec le nombre de paire d'Airpods qu'ils ont vendu il y allais forcement y avoir quelques dysfonctionnements.


----------

